# Howdy



## Seasons Change (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi,

Been been the forum for a while and am happy to see all the participation and opinions/advice posted. I am seeking advice on a issue and will post in he general forum. Glad to be here!

SC


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. Welcome on board.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post away and I'm sure you will get lots of help here!


----------

